# Problemas con el display de un lavarropas Samsung



## pablodeo (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola! Hoy un amigo me trajo una placa de un lavarropas Samsung, en la que le fallaban los displays de 7 segmentos (muestra cualquier cosa menos números). Según la descripción que hizo del problema antes de traerme la placa, tiene toda la pinta de ser una falla en el decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos, ya que funcionan bien todos los leds del display.

Como es la primera vez que veo una placa de un lavarropas de hogar, me encuentro con que tiene una capa protectora siliconada, y estaba pensando en cortar los bordes de la capa para separar toda la placa de la carcasa de plástico, en lugar de cortar el/los rectángulos de la carcasa, en donde está localizada la falla, como recomiendan por ahí en internet. ¿De qué manera me conviene trabajar? Tengo que cuidar la estética para que mi amigo lo pueda vender al lavarropas.







Los integrados visibles son: el microcontrolador (no creo que esté ahí la falla, porque el resto del lavarropas funciona bien), un KID65783AP (driver de tensión que aparentemente controla relés), y 2 KID65003AP, que yo pensaba que eran los decodificadores, pero son drivers Darlington.






¿Alguno con experiencia en lavarropas me puede ayudar? ¿Puede ser que los decodificadores estén debajo del display (ver foto), o sea un SMD del otro lado de la placa?

Agradeceré las respuestas

Saludos!


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 25, 2014)

Hola pablodeo

Puedes sacar la tarjeta de control de la caja plástica.
Debes ir cortando el Silicón alrededor de la tarjeta; una vez hecho se puede ir levantando poco a poco.
Nota que tiene unos seguros del mismo plástico de la caja, tienes que moverlos hacia donde no estorben para sacar la placa(PCB).

No tiene decodificador para los Display’s, todo lo hace el Propio microcontrolador que aparece en la imagen. es el IC más grande, con mas PIN’s que los otros IC’s. creo que es de 40 PIN’s.

Cuando saques el PCB de su caja, podrás analizar la parte posterior, si quieres retirar algún componente tienes que quitar el Silicón para poder desoldar el componente.

Yo me inclino a creer que la falla es a consecuencia de venas, pistas rotas.
Esos controles para lavadora funcionan toda su vida en un ambiente húmedo. Por eso las cubren con Silicón.
Esa humedad es la que corroe las pistas del circuito impreso.


Suerte.


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 25, 2014)

si la lavadora funciona bien debe ser el propio display o las pistas dañadas... para hacer cualquier reparación en la placa tienes que romper el silicon por la orilla para sacar la placa y en la zona que vayas a revisar... ten mucha paciencia porque yo quebré una cuando la estaba sacando y después tuve que unir las pistas rotas... y lo mas estetico que te puede quedar es comprar una tarjeta nueva y cambiarla...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Ponele removedor gel de pinturas y metelo dentro de una bolsa de nylon por unas horas para que afloje ese pegote.


----------



## papirrin (Ago 25, 2014)

¿Que pasa si usa una pistola de calor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

No se , lo que si se es que el removedor gel hace papillas las resinas


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 25, 2014)

no he probado removedor gel pero me imagino que se debe volver pegoste.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 25, 2014)

Si , primero lo hace consistencia chocolate , o sea que está firme pero facil de escarbar ; ya luego lo disuelve-gelifica y sale de nada.

La bolsita de nylon es para que el removedor no se evapore pronto , en piezas chicas al frasco 






De todas maneras hay que controlarlo porque si se pasa puede ablandar la plaqueta . . .


----------



## pablodeo (Ago 25, 2014)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, MrCarlos. Probaré ese método para sacar la placa, y veré en qué estado están las pistas y soldaduras.

Saludos!


----------



## pablodeo (Ago 26, 2014)

Estuve toda la noche con el cutter y un viejo destornillador de precisión en los bordes y agujeros. Quedó algo así:










DOSMETROS, ¿sí o sí tiene que ser removedor gel, o puedo usar tinner? Necesitaría sacar la silicona de abajo de la placa metiéndole un líquido removerdor por los bordes donde ya le pasé el cutter y el destornillador. ¿O vos decías sacar TODA la silicona de la placa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2014)

Tolueno podés usar , comprá disolvente para cemento de contacto en alguna ferretería y metelo en bolsa de nylon porque evapora muy rápido.

Thiner no creo que sirva . . .  quizás si la Acetona Técnica


----------



## pablodeo (Oct 20, 2014)

Hola! He retomado el arreglo de esta placa, y al final decidí cortar el plástico de atrás, como sugerían los video tutoriales. He detectado 2 cortos en el display: uno entre los pines 7 y 8, y el otro entre los pines 1 y 9






Desueldo el display, lo mido con el tester, y anda perfecto. Entonces el corto está en la placa. Estoy siguiendo las pistas (o por lo menos lo que me deja ver la placa de silicona).

Para mí, el problema puede estar en los driver Darlington (los integrados de silicio son más propensos a quemarse y hacer cortos). Iré viendo si estoy en lo correcto, y por las dudas voy buscando un integrado equivalente con el mismo pinout.

Saludos!


----------



## pablodeo (Oct 21, 2014)

Ya encontré el problema: eran algunos leds indicadores que estaban haciendo corto.

Gracias por las respuestas!

Saludos!


----------

